# Spicerianum culture



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

Any help please?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2016)

Media, water, light, feed.


----------



## kiwi (Jun 4, 2016)

Mine are flowering at the moment. They have really taken off since I kept them very wet during summer, shady and in the coldest part of my glasshouse. They like a fair bit of moss (i use sphagnum). I let them get cool over the winter in glasshouse down to zero celsius at times. Keep them drier in winter.


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

They grow cooler? My day temps right now for summer are 86 to 88 every day from 10:00 a.m. till 9:00 p.m. that could be why it's unhappy?? I water every 2 - 3 days


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's a very easy species just like others in that subgroup like insigne, villosum, ...
Basically, treat it like bulldog hybrids. 

They come from an area with distinct seasons, warm wet summer & cool to cold ( not freezing) winter. 

Depending on the plant, some will be fine with warmer winter temp. 
This is based on many indoor growers report including myself.

I have a big clump that flowered with 5 flowers last fall, and it's been growing 5 new shoots.

My apartment is around 80-87 during the day, night around 75, which is a lot warmer than this time last year. 
So far, it's been growing. 

Mine is in power grade orchiata, water every 3-4 days. 
Bright shade by the window.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 4, 2016)

I think your problem is the high temps you're experiencing now and the lack of seasonal temperature drop. I grow mine indoors where the summertime temp rarely exceeds 80°F and the winter temp is set at 58°F. I have no trouble growing and blooming it at these parameters, but I agree with Happypaphy that it may also have something to do with your particular plant.


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

My summer temps are 72 night and 85 - 88 during the day. My winter temps are 57 - 60 nights and 72 during the day always 60 to 70 percent humidity 24 hours a day


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

It sounds good. must be the plant. 
What is the problem with the plant anyway??
Keep buying until you land on a good one. lol

By the way, how do you get 60-70% humidity 24 hours a day in California???
It rained here yesterday, it's quite warm today and feel very humid and it is only 57%. outside, that is.


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

I control the humidity, I paid 70.00 for a paph bruno 'model' single growth plant, after I got it when I repotted it had no roots, then last year I repotted it again no roots except this time the leaves are getting real thin


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

70 for a single growth Bruno?? and no roots?
Why didn't you get your money back right away?

Well, thinning leaves are usually due to root loss. No water uptake, leaves continue to lose water, eventually the leaves look tired. 

It's amazing it is still alive with no roots for so long?? 

Usually, spicerianum and its direct hybrids are vigorous, at least that's how my experience has been.


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

I've learned my lesson


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2016)

I also lost a couple of spicerianum to very hot weather this year. After blooming once for me, the leaves bleached and were attacked by mites and scales.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 6, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> I also lost a couple of spicerianum to very hot weather this year. After blooming once for me, the leaves bleached and were attacked by mites and scales.



What paphs do best in your climate other than leucochilum and niveum??

Specify lowland and upland to help me understand better.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What paphs do best in your climate other than leucochilum and niveum??
> 
> Specify lowland and upland to help me understand better.



Lowland means those that can grow and flower well without a day/night temperature difference. All brachys and cochlopetalum (except victoria-mariae) can grow bloom well here as well as brachy x cochlo hybrids. Section paphiopedilum: exul, spicerianum (but sensitive to heat), some intersectional hybrids like spicerianum x liemianum. Multiflora (coryopedilum) will grow here very well but need cooling to bloom, intersectional crosses (coryo x cochlo) grow and bloom very well. Barbata: Not many, some types of barbatum and callosum are the usual ones. Everything else seems to require a drop in night temperature to maintain the health of the plant. My friend can bloom superbiens/curtisii, so some of the less picky Indonesian species could do well (e.g. tonsum).


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2016)

I have two spicers bought at the same time from the same
vendor from the same compot. One is a monster grower
and the other pokes along like it has all the time in the
world to grow...it doesn't. They grow side-by-side in the
same conditions. Go figure!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks, paphiopboy!

Angela, that's right. Individual differences among plants can be quite huge. 
That's why I keep shopping looking for the "good" ones.


----------



## JAB (Jun 7, 2016)

Each and every plant is different and unique. Some have better genetics then others. This is why it is SO important horticulturists such as ourselves use our skills of observation and technical hands on approach to each individual plant in our gardens.


----------

